# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisarts druk met klein deel patiënten - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Huisarts druk met klein deel patiënten*
*Trouw -** 28 minuten geleden*
(Novum) - Tien procent van de patiënten is verantwoordelijk voor veertig procent van de totale werklast van een huisarts. Deze patiënten hebben meer dan zeventien keer per jaar contact met de huisarts. Dat *...* 
Eén op de tien gaat vaker dan 17 keer per jaar naar de huisarts Nivel
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------


## anoek

Ik ga er vanuit dat men niet voor ' de lol naar de huisarts gaat'.
Ik vraag me daarom ook af wat het doel is van deze onderzoeken.

Sommige huisartsen hebben veel informatie op hun website, b.v veel voorkomende kwaaltjes als verkouden, enz.

----------

